# Connect zu MSSQL will einfach nicht



## Weisswurst (14. Apr 2008)

Hi!

Ich versuche nun schon seit geraumer Zeit mit allen möglichen connect strings zu einem MS SQL 2005 Server zu verbinden.


```
try 
		{ 
		    Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver"); 
		} 
		catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe) 
		{ 
		    System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage()); 
		}
		
		Connection conn = null;
		try 
		{ 
			//DriverManager.getConnsection("jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://<dbhost>:<dbport>/<dbsid>",user,pwd);
			//<datenbankname>;instance\=>servername>
			//"jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://145.73.20.187:1433;SeverName=SF-ARM;User=tinfo;Password=tinfo;DatabaseName=serverfarm"
		   //conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlserver://" + "145.73.20.187" + ":" + "1433" + "/" + "serverfarm;\\=>SF-ARM", "tinfo", "tinfo"); 
			 //conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlserver://145.73.20.187:1433;SeverName=SF-ARM;User=sa;Password=blubb;DatabaseName=serverfarm");
			//"jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://localhost:1433", "userName", "password"
			//jdbc:sqlserver://serverName;instanceName:portNumber;property=value[;property=value]
			//jdbc:sqlserver://145.73.20.187;"":1433;property=value[;property=value]
			//"jdbc:sqlserver://localhost:1433;databaseName=serverfarm;integratedSecurity=false;"
			//jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://JTNOTEBOOKE:1433;DATABSENAME=isdata;user=sa;password=sa;"
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlserver://sf-arm:1433;" + "databaseName=serverfarm;user=sa;password=blubb");
		} 
		catch(SQLException sqle) 
		{ 
		    System.out.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: " + sqle.getMessage()); 
		}
```

Die Verbindung schlägt leider beharrlich fehl.
Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: The TCP/IP connection to the host  has failed. java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

Ich bin soweit gegangen, dass ich es local am server, sprich über localhost versucht habe. Gleiches Problem Connection refused...

Liegts vlt. am Treiber?
TCPIP am Server ist eingeschaltet und soweit ich das sehen kann lauscht der auch auf Port 1433...


----------



## maki (14. Apr 2008)

Der Treiber von MS ist für'n Arsch imho.

jTDS ist viel besser: http://jtds.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Weisswurst (14. Apr 2008)

Das Projekt is ja auch für'n Arsch 
Ich werd, hoffentlich morgen, mal deinen Vorschlag ausprobieren.


----------



## Weisswurst (21. Apr 2008)

Ich habs...
Der Port war schlicht falsch. Der Port, der hier gefragt ist, ist nicht derjenige, der in den Einstellungen zum Server unter Client Protocols -> TCP/IP steht, sondern der, der unter Protocols for MSSQLSERVER -> TCP/IP -> IP Addresses -> IPALL steht...


----------

